# Hitler's Reaction to the upcoming DBZ live action movie.



## AkiraDono (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw someone with this in his signature... and i ROFL.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYltu4usfXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2008)

i lol'd  

No fucking Krillin??????? How is goku gonna turn super saiyan


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 26, 2008)

Too bad it isn't a DBZ movie, but rather a Dragonball movie, set during a period in which Krillin is dead anyways.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not a Dragonball fan, but I laughed. 

I like Cowboy Bebop, so the last part had me in stitches.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny funny.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 26, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Too bad it isn't a DBZ movie, but rather a Dragonball movie, set during a period in which Krillin is dead anyways.



But everything started when krillin was killed, they can't ignore this part


----------



## Kamina (Nov 26, 2008)

That was simply awesome work by the subbers, funny shit!


----------



## Even (Nov 26, 2008)

lol, that was awesome  I guess that's why Hitler declared war on America


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2008)

That shit was pretty funny.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL! Hilarious


----------



## Bankai Goku (Nov 26, 2008)

Just super originally stupid (and super funny)


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 26, 2008)

Rly funny     .


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 26, 2008)

epic lulz :rofl...
but I thought at least Hitler would be lil open-minded about the movie...


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 26, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Too bad it isn't a DBZ movie, but rather a Dragonball movie, set during a period in which Krillin is dead anyways.



correction, Kuiririn is alive until one of Piccolo's minions ( tambourine?) kills him.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 27, 2008)

Well after seeing countless different versions of this.. it sort of loses it's charm after awhile. Certainly the best version for any anime fan though^^


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 27, 2008)

wouldn't it be funny if the higher ups in 20th century fox were jews


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 27, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Too bad it isn't a DBZ movie, but rather a Dragonball movie, set during a period in which Krillin is dead anyways.



They don't call it a DBZ movie in the video. Did you even watch it?
Also, Kuririn is in that arc.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 27, 2008)

XD hilarious!


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 27, 2008)

Irrelevant as to whether or not Krillin is in the movie, because it's also an _adaptation_.


----------



## batanga (Nov 27, 2008)

That's very well done, and the second part is just as good.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 27, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Irrelevant as to whether or not Krillin is in the movie, because it's also an _adaptation_.



No shit. What's your point?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 27, 2008)

That one was quite good, but the second part is even better lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IpOdL80HRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2008)

ho teh fck is teto?
in spanish that means stupid geek. or retard.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2008)

"Fucking High School the Musical 4"

"Cowboy Bebop, Spike's my favorite....put him in High school too"


What movie is this really though?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2008)

The film is called Downfall (Der Untergang is the German title).


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 28, 2008)

Time for me to kill this thread with some history.

In video#1, this scene, based upon Hitler's repeated use of the word "STEINER!",  is actually depicting his famous breakdown that convinced him the war was lost, just days before his suicide. It came in a random moment, when SS General Felix Steiner refused his orders to stay and fight and retreated. 

In video#2, based upon the repeated yelling of "HIMMLER!", is actually depicting another big breakdown he had when he heard SS Chief of Staff Heinrich Himmler was plotting to overthrow him and make a separate peace agreement with the Allies.

As for what movie these scenes are actually from, I do not know. I also can't speak an inch of German and thus these are all speculations.

The more you know 

Though that being said, these videos are fucking brilliant.

"He ruined my dragonballs, so I'll ruin his"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 30, 2008)

There is also a funny video about how the characters from the anime dragon ball react face to the movie Dragonball. But it's only in french.
It's funny to se the face of Krilin and Tenshinhan when Kami telll them, there're not in the movie.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2008)

Everything makes sense now .


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 30, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Time for me to kill this thread with some history.
> 
> In video#1, this scene, based upon Hitler's repeated use of the word "STEINER!",  is actually depicting his famous breakdown that convinced him the war was lost, just days before his suicide. It came in a random moment, when SS General Felix Steiner refused his orders to stay and fight and retreated.
> 
> ...



This does not kill the thread at all for me for some reason.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 30, 2008)

lol hitler


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2008)

In all honestly, Im glad Krillin aint there........would be too convoluted and it wouldnt be able to do him justice anyway.


----------



## Writers Block (Nov 30, 2008)

The last minute of this was the most epic minute of video in history


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 30, 2008)

Made me laugh


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Time for me to kill this thread with some history.
> 
> In video#1, this scene, based upon Hitler's repeated use of the word "STEINER!",  is actually depicting his famous breakdown that convinced him the war was lost, just days before his suicide. It came in a random moment, when SS General Felix Steiner refused his orders to stay and fight and retreated.
> 
> ...



The scenes are from the movie Downfall, it is a really good movie and worth watching.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate these things. They make me start to sympathise with Hitler...


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL i love his reaction to Krillin and the realism.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 1, 2008)

He ruined my dragonball so I'll ruin his. Fucking LOL.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2008)

M.C.P.O. Mike-105 said:


> He ruined my dragonball so I'll ruin his. Fucking LOL.



Haha! fucking epic!

btw lemale could you please post the video of the reactions? some people here know some french.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 3, 2008)

I may be a bit crazy... but I watched a part of parody number 2 like 5-6 times and i couldn't stop laughing... the part where he is shouting cut his balls of or something... It fits so well and it's so funny to see Hitler as a raging dragonball fanxD


----------

